# Private health care anywhere in Messinia, Argolides or elsewhere in Peloponnese?



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

Are there any private clinics, doctors or specialists in the Pylos area? Or indeed anywhere in Messinia? Ie without having to go to Athens or Patras. We are considering living on the west coast of Messinia at the moment and really need good health care, both primary and emergency, also specialists. Thanks!


----------

